#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  This i s what "HE" says....

## mangzee

He says.. " I don't love you... "
His eyes.. say " I'm crazy about you.. ♥ .. "

He says.. " I'm happy without you.. "
His eyes say.. " I'm nowhere without you.. ♥ .. "

He says.. he has many to take care of him..
His eyes say.. " But.. no one cares like you do .. ♥ .. "

He asks me to hold some one else's hand..
His eyes say.. " never leave me.. ♥ .. "

He says.. " you're just a good friend.. "
His eyes say.. " I can't see you to be someone else's.. ♥ .. "

He says.. "Go away "
His eyes say.. " stay till my last heartbeat.. ♥ .. "

He says.. "Don't kiss me.. "
His eyes say.. " Don't follow my words.. ♥ .. "

He says.. " wait for now.. "
His eyes say.. " let's fall for each other.. ♥ .. "

He says.. " I'm confused.. "
His eyes say.. " I JUST LOVE YOU.. ♥.. ♥





  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" Facts    "" k.r padiyar"" Sadhu Singh book "Experimental Stress analysis" and Theory of elasticity" free pdf dowload Paper Presentation & Seminar On ""orthogonal frequency division multiplexing" PDF

----------


## crazybishnoi29

this happens only in some cases...

----------


## mangzee

> this happens only in some cases...


 but still bro...there are guys who are true for their love ♥  :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i think there are only few of them are there who will love them truly....  for thier entire life............

----------


## vrishtisingh

Such case is rare in today's world..........

----------


## muskan sidhu

dese lines r true for some of the guys who believe in true love

----------


## dimpysingh

Its right..guys are always this way..they always hide their love..

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

and now every one says " HE IS THE MAN "   for every thing.............. :D:

----------

